
Ask HN: How to verify that measures against climate change work? - whinythepooh
There are talks about implementing solutions to fight climate change, e.g. raise taxes on fossil fuel, subsidize green energy, etc.<p>But how an ordinary citizen can verify that the money were well spent? What checks and balances will make sure that the climate is actually improving or stays the same because of implemented measures (!) rather than on its own?<p>The reason I am asking is because there were examples when people were told one thing and later it turned out the opposite. E.g. one of the declared reasons for switchingh from paper bags to plastic bags was to preserve trees.<p>Now I can easily imagine how oligarchy and beurocrats will establish a massive money stream out of everyone&#x27;s pockets &quot;to fight climate change&quot; and then will just show the numbers that benefit them not the actual numbers. How do I, as a citizen, get the actual numbers?
======
dpezely
Indirectly, you may be able to accomplish tracking success by following the
smart money, so to speak.

There's a hedge fund encouraging companies for which they have significant
holding, that if these companies don't improve their carbon footprint and
related impact, management would be voted out. (overly simplified)

Archived version:

[http://web.archive.org/web/20191216015241/https://www.tcifun...](http://web.archive.org/web/20191216015241/https://www.tcifund.com/files/esg/TCI%20ESG%20Policy.pdf?AspxAutoDetectCookieSupport=1)

